# Vehicle safety inspections



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

What. The. *****?

Got the following email from Uber just now:

____________________
Happy new year! We hope you had a relaxing break and haven't yet broken your new years resolution! (Don't worry, we won't tell anyone!)

In 2015, we are continuing our effort to make Uber the safest, most reliable, and most convenient way to get around Canadian cities. As part of this effort, Uber requires all partners to get their vehicles inspected annually by a certified auto technician.

As an active partner, the deadline for your next inspection is May 1st

Most auto technicians can complete the inspection in only 20 minutes and for under $30. We recommend combining your inspection with your next tire or oil change appointment - most shops already inspect your vehicle at that time.

Stay tuned: we will be emailing more details about vehicle inspections in the coming weeks. In the mean time, you can check out our inspection form using the link below. If you have a scheduled tune-up soon, please have your mechanic complete this form.

CLICK HERE TO ACCESS THE FORM

See you on the roads!

The Uber Toronto Team

___________________

Do they really think it will cost 30$ to get this kind of a cheque? LMAO. This woul run about 150$ on average. Also, nice bait to get drivers to a technician who will surely find something out of order and need repairing.

Has anyone of you guys in US received this yet?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

The City of Columbus requires all Uber drivers to get this inspection done in order to get the Columbus P2P license needed to legally do Uber in Columbus.

It only costs $20 and took 30 minutes.

I don't know what that would be in Canadian dollars.


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

i received it today. just 1 more reason for me to drive back a cab


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah, it's a set inspection, with a set group of shops, so that part isn't false. It doesn't mention how the shop will want to unstick your Johnson rod for five hundred bucks though, that's where they get you here.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> It doesn't mention how the shop will want to unstick your Johnson rod for five hundred bucks though, that's where they get you here.


 Yes, that is my main concern. I, for example, had trouble certifying my vehicle is equipped with winter tires as required starting December 1-st for Uber in Toronto. These shops are not willing to cooperate and I had to go up the chain before the smug asshole at one of those finally lifted his ass and went out of the shop for 30 seconds to look at my tires and then certify a form.

Ah, well - I'll ask my Acura dealership to verify this form - they are inspecting it at service intervals anyway.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

biozon said:


> Yes, that is my main concern. I, for example, had trouble certifying my vehicle is equipped with winter tires as required starting December 1-st for Uber in Toronto. These shops are not willing to cooperate and I had to go up the chain before the smug asshole at one of those finally lifted his ass and went out of the shop for 30 seconds to look at my tires and then certify a form.
> 
> Ah, well - I'll ask my Acura dealership to verify this form - they are inspecting it at service intervals anyway.


Ya got the email last night. I think it's a great thing that they are doing that. They are closing the loop on the issues the Taxi industry are complaining about around here.

Shouldn't cost anything if you get it done when you get your regular service. The deadline was May 1st for my email. So lots of time to get it done. And who knows the injunction hearing is in April so we may all be screwed if it does not go well.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I think it's a great thing that they are doing that.


 No arguing there, fellow Torontonian!



Actionjax said:


> Shouldn't cost anything if you get it done when you get your regular service.


 I sure hope so!



Actionjax said:


> The deadline was May 1st for my email. So lots of time to get it done.


 Yep. My oil life is at 30% now, so the next service interval is coming around February. I'll see what code I'll have when the service is due and add on the inspection level if I have to.



Actionjax said:


> the injunction hearing is in April so we may all be screwed if it does not go well.


 Thanks for letting me know, I didn't know when.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Also you can get it done when you switch out you winters to summer tires. That way you won't get a charge when they check your brakes.

In the end long as they don't go out of their way the inspection should be free. It opens up them getting them to work on the car if it's required and some money for them. Just be sure you can trust them.

I would highly recommend the Active Green and Ross on Adelaide and John street. They have been amazing to work with. Been taking my car there for about 4 years now. They can be trusted on recommending only what needs to be done. And they are not ones to gouge on price. They also understand the Uber stuff and are very accommodating.

Just a recommendations for you.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

*Actionjax*
Thanks for the advice!

I change my wheels with winter==>all season==>winter myself (I have two sets and this way I don't have to pay a dime). However I'll get my winter tires rebalanced in February as well, this is the third season, they are a little off balance. So this should come in handy.



Actionjax said:


> I would highly recommend the Active Green and Ross on Adelaide and John street. They have been amazing to work with.


 Thanks! I went to the one on Lawrence and Victoria Park, and it has been a disaster. If I continue Ubering through next year, I'll be sure to drop by the location you've mentioned to certify the winter tire form.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Also at Active Green and Ross when you buy your tires from them all changes are free. They also threw in the Tire Hazard warranty for free. Price was decent so I would highly recommend.

Trust in a shop for me is everything. And I have come to trust what they say.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I agree with you guys, when I first went to get inspected I took it to one of the free inspection locations, sure enough, hubs need to be done, five hundred bucks, too bad they had been done less than ninety days before, by a real shop, started some drama between the two shops, I'm a dick, so I went back to the shop that did brakes, roaters, hubs, alignment and told them the other shop said they need to be done. Was funny. Anyways I then took it to a shop where I had to pay for the inspection...passed.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> Anyways I then took it to a shop where I had to pay for the inspection...passed.


 Wow, see - money does magic!


----------

